
Ask HN: WebRTC onion routing between Facebook friend circles - jashper
I&#x27;ve been working on and off the past year on a private messaging webapp that uses onion routing over WebRTC p2p connections between Facebook Graph API bootstrapped friend circles, and am looking for interested collaborators.<p>I&#x27;ve written a JS library consisting of a WebRTC client and node.js signaling server that keeps track of availability and maintains connections with a whitelisted set of peers, and am moving on to writing an additional library to leverage this WebRTC client and build an onion routing layer on top of it for sending secure messages.<p>Bit of a simple overview, but drop me a line if I’ve piqued your interest at all and want to chat further — tommy2030@gmail.com
======
tracker1
Are you working publicly? (ie github, etc?) If not, care to share why? I
understand that this may be a product idea beyond what's currently displayed
above, but it would be nice to know ahead of time.

~~~
jashper
Right now the initial library is a private repo of mine on github, but yes,
the plan is to make all components open source in the near-future, to
encourage active development + security transparency. I'd also like to
eventually extend/refactor the node.js signaling server into a federated
model.

